# FFAs, how do you identify?



## Cors (Mar 19, 2009)

It seems that there are quite a few bisexual FFAs here. 

Curious and bisexual FFAs, what type of women are you interested in? Do they have to be masculine or fat?


----------



## Melian (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I mentioned it on the other board, but I like feminine men and masculine women, in general.

Well you've seen my fiance's pretty face, Cors


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I voted as being "curious" but I don't really fit into any of those categories. Technically, I'm straight, but I love looking at women and I experimented a little in my younger days LOL. I think women are beautiful in all different ways (as cliche as that sounds). I have found myself enthralled by thin, fat, butch, and feminine women...any combination of those.


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 19, 2009)

Bisexual. 
I told you my mom never breastfed me! Im looking for the breasts later in life! So what if some of them are hairy and manly! *cries*


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 20, 2009)

If i had a huge thick cock i would totally do chicks with huge asses just to watch it wobble and hear them chant my name in pleasure..


----------



## escapist (Mar 20, 2009)

Melian said:


> I think I mentioned it on the other board, but I like feminine men and masculine women, in general.
> 
> Well you've seen my fiance's pretty face, Cors



Ok wait and why do you like me again? Cause last I looked I don't look feminine, ok minus the highlights, well manicured nails, and ......Ok nevermind  



chicken legs said:


> If i had a huge thick cock i would totally do chicks with huge asses just to watch it wobble and hear them chant my name in pleasure..



Ummmm  Your such a Nut  but I still love ya :smitten: :blush:



rabbitislove said:


> Bisexual.
> I told you my mom never breastfed me! Im looking for the breasts later in life! So what if some of them are hairy and manly! *cries*


 ......HUGE fan of Both Sucking on Boobs and Getting my Moobs Sucked so I hear ya 

------------------------------------------------------

Oh just for reference I love all of ya anyways hehehe, maybe I'm the sick one? lol


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> If i had a huge thick cock i would totally do chicks with huge asses just to watch it wobble and hear them chant my name in pleasure..



I'd choose being female any day, but this is one of the reasons Mystique is my favorite mutant. 

Also, the thought of being able to morph weight, hair style, gender, etc into anything I wanted is just awesome. I'd morph into a cute BHM just to see what it feels like. Then again, I'm always the curious type. 

Now to answer the OP: It highly depends on the girl herself, but I had this huge child crush on Haruka Tenoh and Xena. They were definitely butch, but I don't see too many real life women carry it off well except Daniela Sea.

I heard Xena appeared as a guest in the L Word once, but she's actually rather motherly and feminine away from her kick-ass character. 

Character "max" from L word

AKA Daniela Sea

Cut scene! *puts herself in Jenny's place*


----------



## syrah (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm curious I guess, well I suppose having had relationships with women would make me bi really but I'm less bi than I used to be and more curious these days... that made sense didn't it? 

Anyway I don't find thin women attractive at all, they do nothing for me. Leave me totally cold. Chubby upwards and I'm interested.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 20, 2009)

syrah said:


> Anyway I don't find thin women attractive at all, they do nothing for me. Leave me totally cold. Chubby upwards and I'm interested.




you might want to pump the brakes a bit on comments like that,some folks around here don't like to hear things of that sort.


----------



## syrah (Mar 20, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> you might want to pump the brakes a bit on comments like that,some folks around here don't like to hear things of that sort.



mm ok... I'm also not single and about to get married - to a man! I just have a definite appreciation for women over a certain size


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> Character "max" from L word
> 
> AKA Daniela Sea
> 
> Cut scene! *puts herself in Jenny's place*



I have the biggest fucking crush on Daniella Sea! Its not even funny.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 20, 2009)

syrah said:


> mm ok... I'm also not single and about to get married - to a man! I just have a definite appreciation for women over a certain size



I don't think that matters, and nothing is wrong with your preference but you could just leave out the negatives. I could care less I'm just giving you a useful tip because some people on here get senstive about shit. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 20, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I don't think that matters, and nothing is wrong with your preference but you could just leave out the negatives. I could care less I'm just giving you a useful tip because some people on here get senstive about shit. Take it or leave it.





syrah said:


> Anyway I don't find thin women attractive at all, they do nothing for me. Leave me totally cold. Chubby upwards and I'm interested.



I wouldn't say she went over the line with this. Is there really much difference between saying that she doesn't find them attractive and saying that she isn't attracted to them? It isn't as if she said they were ugly, which does happen and is then rightly criticized. 

There is obviously a line to what is accepted, but do we really want to have only one 'officially allowed' way to state our preferences?

Plus can we put an option on these polls for people outside the target group so those of us who otherwise wouldn't vote could see the results?


----------



## Cors (Mar 20, 2009)

He is pretty indeed, Melian! 

Carl1h, I can't edit the poll anymore, but you can view the results by clicking on the link below the options.

And hmm no, not offended this time. I am small myself and generally not interested in thinner, more feminine women but there are exceptions... *glances at Melian and the Rabbit*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 20, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> I wouldn't say she went over the line with this. Is there really much difference between saying that she doesn't find them attractive and saying that she isn't attracted to them? It isn't as if she said they were ugly, which does happen and is then rightly criticized.
> 
> There is obviously a line to what is accepted, but do we really want to have only one 'officially allowed' way to state our preferences?
> 
> Plus can we put an option on these polls for people outside the target group so those of us who otherwise wouldn't vote could see the results?




I don't fuckin care what she says, wasn't that clear?, it was just a heads up to a new member I've gotten shit for far less things on here...just a tip and that's all.


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 20, 2009)

Cors said:


> Carl1h, I can't edit the poll anymore, but you can view the results by clicking on the link below the options.



Oh, you mean that now quite obvious one? :doh:


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 20, 2009)

Cors said:


> He is pretty indeed, Melian!
> 
> Carl1h, I can't edit the poll anymore, but you can view the results by clicking on the link below the options.
> 
> And hmm no, not offended this time. I am small myself and generally not interested in thinner, more feminine women but there are exceptions... *glances at Melian and the Rabbit*



Shucks Corsie. I normally love butch women, but you are also my exception. *girlcrush*


----------



## anybodys (Mar 20, 2009)

weirdly, i find myself more attracted to small, thin-ish, girly women and lean, boyish women... not really bbws (please don't hit me, i think bbws are beautiful! i just find myself getting more crushes on tiny girls for some reason)


----------



## Melian (Mar 21, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Shucks Corsie. I normally love butch women, but you are also my exception. *girlcrush*



Some ladies are just exceptionally hot


----------



## iheartsquishys (Mar 21, 2009)

This is something that has always confused me. I'm not attracted to thin men or women but the upper limit for women is much smaller for women than men. I blame it on our society being more accepting of large men than women. It makes me angry but I can't help what I am or am not attracted to. However I don't like moobs. Boobs are great but moobs really don't do it for me. I almost prefer moobs to be disproportionately small in comparison to a guy's body. Maybe because it draws more attention to the belly.

I guess I would be bicurious. I've dated women and being with a woman is incredibly hot...well at least the upper half of them. I like boobs. I really like boobs but the thought of putting my face anywhere near someone's who-hoo just grosses me out. For all the guys and girls out there that are willing to do that even if they don't enjoy it, you are far greater people than myself. Thank you for that.


----------



## escapist (Mar 21, 2009)

iheartsquishys said:


> This is something that has always confused me. I'm not attracted to thin men or women but the upper limit for women is much smaller for women than men. I blame it on our society being more accepting of large men than women. It makes me angry but I can't help what I am or am not attracted to. However I don't like moobs. Boobs are great but moobs really don't do it for me. I almost prefer moobs to be disproportionately small in comparison to a guy's body. Maybe because it draws more attention to the belly.
> 
> I guess I would be bicurious. I've dated women and being with a woman is incredibly hot...well at least the upper half of them. I like boobs. I really like boobs but the thought of putting my face anywhere near someone's who-hoo just grosses me out. For all the guys and girls out there that are willing to do that even if they don't enjoy it, you are far greater people than myself. Thank you for that.



As a SSBHM with disproportionately small Moobs, I would just like to say....Thanks :happy:


----------



## Hole (Mar 21, 2009)

iheartsquishys said:


> This is something that has always confused me. I'm not attracted to thin men or women but the upper limit for women is much smaller for women than men. I blame it on our society being more accepting of large men than women. It makes me angry but I can't help what I am or am not attracted to. However I don't like moobs. Boobs are great but moobs really don't do it for me. I almost prefer moobs to be disproportionately small in comparison to a guy's body. Maybe because it draws more attention to the belly.
> 
> I guess I would be bicurious. I've dated women and being with a woman is incredibly hot...well at least the upper half of them. I like boobs. I really like boobs but the thought of putting my face anywhere near someone's who-hoo just grosses me out. For all the guys and girls out there that are willing to do that even if they don't enjoy it, you are far greater people than myself. Thank you for that.



I'm with you on everything except I haven't dated women. Just curious.


----------



## William (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Carl 

I agree because FFAs have been even more particular about their likes and dislikes of BHMs than this lady shared about women.

Also a woman being curious about a woman is always hot, no matter what the size 

William




Carl1h said:


> I wouldn't say she went over the line with this. Is there really much difference between saying that she doesn't find them attractive and saying that she isn't attracted to them? It isn't as if she said they were ugly, which does happen and is then rightly criticized.
> 
> There is obviously a line to what is accepted, but do we really want to have only one 'officially allowed' way to state our preferences?
> 
> Plus can we put an option on these polls for people outside the target group so those of us who otherwise wouldn't vote could see the results?


----------



## strangeangel (Sep 4, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> I don't see too many real life women carry it off well except Daniela Sea.
> [/URL]



Yay to Daniela Sea!! :wubu:The best thing to happen to the L Word since I can't remember what else.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm bi. I'm really only attracted to mid sized bhms and above, but with women, there's no set body shape or size that I'm attracted to. I find very skinny girls, and ssbbws to be very attractive. It really depends on the person.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 4, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I don't fuckin care what she says, wasn't that clear?, it was just a heads up to a new member I've gotten shit for far less things on here...just a tip and that's all.



You should probably edit that post, it offends me. (I find the word "says" highly offensive, fyi)

edit: Damnit! You people make me look dumb all the time with your thread necromancy. STOP!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd do Nigella Lawson in a heartbeat.

That is all.


:bow:


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 4, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I'd do Nigella Lawson in a heartbeat.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...



What a coincidence, I would too!


----------



## veil (Sep 14, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> If i had a huge thick cock i would totally do chicks with huge asses just to watch it wobble and hear them chant my name in pleasure..



you know, if you really wanted you _could_ have a huge thick cock. in almost any color you wanted too!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 14, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Bisexual.
> I told you my mom never breastfed me! Im looking for the breasts later in life! So what if some of them are hairy and manly! *cries*



I know this is a super old comment . . . but this made me laugh . . . a lot.


----------

